
Top 14 Performance Tuning Techniques for Amazon Redshift - scapecast
https://www.intermix.io/blog/top-14-performance-tuning-techniques-for-amazon-redshift/
======
scientits
The whole point of the cloud was that we wouldn't have to concern ourselves
with performance tuning and other issues like that, where are we headed?!
Great article nevertheless :)

------
scapecast
Co-founder here of intermix.io

We've compiled a write-up of the performance tuning techniques we've used in
the past two years to get the most out of our own Redshift environment.

It covers the major pain points that people have when starting with Redshift
and when scaling their workloads. By using the techniques, a lot of our
customers stayed on Redshift vs. doing the switch to e.g. BiqQuery or
Snowflake.

Would love to get opinions on this thread if you've successfully used any of
the approaches we describe.

